# Midwife in Progreso, Yucatan



## Jaimes Family (May 29, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with midwives in or around the Merida/Progreso are in Yucatan?

Thanks!


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

Hi - This is a late reply, so maybe you've already found someone. I gave birth in Puebla a few months ago and also had tried to find a midwife. Internet searches were futile. I did, however, start going to a prenatal yoga class and the women there knew ALL the inside tips on how to find midwives, doulas, hard-to-find natural baby products, etc. So...maybe a prenatal yoga class (or something similar where hippie ladies hang out) might give you some answers in the Yucatan too. 

Good luck! Let me know if you have other questions about birth in Mexico.


----------

